# Billing Methotrexate



## iamtaf (Sep 19, 2011)

My provider injected Methotrexate 5mg total (0.2ml) of MTX 25 mg per ml.  I assume I should be using J9260 since the vial says Mtx 50mg/2ml as opposed to J9250 which is Mtx 5mg?


----------

